# Looking for EU-based plastisol transfer printers



## DutchTees (Jul 20, 2009)

Hey guys,

I was wondering if people here know addresses of plastisol transfer printers in the EU. I'm thinking Portugal, Romania, Hungary, Poland etc. Well, basically the (no disrespect intended) 'cheaper' countries. I would like to compare prices to the Dutch printers. 

Thanks in advance!


----------

